# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: ذخیره فارسی در mySQL از جاوا

## little.boy

من می خوام اطلاعات فارسی را در mySQL ذخیره کنم ولی اصلا نمی دونم باید چه کنم!

----------


## cups_of_java

برای اتصال به MYSQL از طریق JDBC از این connection URL استفاده کنید:
jdbc:mysql://localhost/some_db?useUnicode=true&characterEncoding=UTF-8

----------


## java.source.ir

> برای اتصال به MYSQL از طریق JDBC از این connection URL استفاده کنید:
> jdbc:mysql://localhost/some_db?useUnicode=true&characterEncoding=UTF-8


در ادامه فرمایشان دوست عزیزمان عرض می نمایم که در ادامه این کار برای اینکه داده ها به صورت کاملا فارسی به بانک اطلاعاتی مورد نظر وارد شوند یعنی حرف "ی" به صورت "؟" یا کاراکترهای عجیب و غریب ذخیره نگردد باید از یک تکه کد کوچک برای تبدیل کاراکترها به UTF8 استفاده نمود که مقاله مربوط به آن در سایت http://www.iranjavaref.ir موجود می باشد.

----------


## sobaisobai

> برای اتصال به MYSQL از طریق JDBC از این connection URL استفاده کنید:
> jdbc:mysql://localhost/some_db?useUnicode=true&characterEncoding=UTF-8


سلام
دوست عزیز من این کار رو انجام دادم اما درست نشد

----------


## rezatashtboland

۱ - این مقدار رو توی صفحه قرار دهید

<%@ page contentType="text/html;charset=UTF-8" language="java" %>


۲ - خاصیت فرم را تنظیم کنید

accept-charset="utf-8"

۳ - تنظیم کانکشن
"jdbc:mysql://localhost/some_db?useUnicode...Encoding=UTF-8"

4 - collation دیتابیس رو مقدار utf8_unicode_ci  قرار بدبد

----------

